# Small engine repair specifics



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I do some small engine repair as a side business, the "one bearing" engines keep me busy enough, lol 

I do this professionaly on Stihl Machines, so i have most of the small engine tools i need.

Most of my repairs at work are part replacements. For example, if cleaning a carb doesn't do it, it gets replaced. we almost never kit a carb, i can kit them, but have only done a dozen or so.

--I know how to pressure & vacuume test an engine, Stihl has the proper adapters. I'd like to be able to p/v test these cheepie engines, I figure a strip of rubber between the exhaust & engine, but I could use a suggestion on a DIY adapter for the intake to use with my My-T-Vac..

also, most of these seem to at least have decent diaphrams in them, can't remember the last time i found a stiff or torn one... so assuming the unit has carb problems, & spray cleaning doesn't do it, then i have to consider either deep cleaning it, or replacing it.

problem here is i'm working out of my home shop & don't 'stock parts' anyone have any tips on deep cleaning theses carbs,? getting the check valves clean? reusing welch plugs?

keep in mind these are cheep units that people without much money bought because it's what they could afford. I charge $30/hour, half what most other shops get, am honest & usually don't ask for payment if i can't fix it. i love doing it, don't expect to get rich doing it, & enjoy the extra 20-70 dollars a week it brings in...

share your tips & tricks with me ...lol

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Just from my personal experience, others have their preferences, my success rate on getting 2 cycle units to run went up considerably when I started cleaning the carbs in a cheap, $30, jewelry ultrasonic cleaner. Just use warm water with a dollop of degreaser, for about 10 mins. Then ensure passages are clear using brake parts cleaner, lightly blow dry.
Also, haven't been buying many full kits, sometimes only a cleaning will do it, but oftentimes only a new metering diaphragm is installed. 
fwiw


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't have much expereience with 2 cycle small carbs but I know that with motorcycle carbs, you quite often don't really need a kit to rebuild them.

You can strip the carb down and reuse most of the gaskets if you are careful and don't tear anything. The jets will most likely be clogged so I invested in a jet drill set which has drill bits from 61 to 89 or something like that. Those will allow me to drill out the smallest clogged hole and be able to reuse a jet again.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I have several bikes, all carb'd, & grew up with carbed cars, worked for Ford for 12 years, etc, so i'm intamatly familiar with the principals & practice involved..

my questions are more on cheap fixes for these cheap machines: vac/pressure testing adapters, (for example, are all the mounting holes on Zama & Walbro carbs the same?)

a cheat to reuse welch plugs & getting those internal check valves clean & working again.

btw, if i open one up & find rust from ethanol, that's it, case closed. gummed up gas gets cleaned though.

thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to seem rude, however if you do this professionally for Stihl equipment you will learn very little here. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

That would mean i'm the smartest one here! ... naw, i'm not buying that! lol


----------

